# Sore Eye



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

My Russian hammy has a sore eye...

I noticed a little blood yesterday so I cleaned it with some warm water and a cotton pad, but today he is keeping is slightly shut and it looks sore...

Can anyone help?? x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd take him to the vet, since it might be conjuctivitus or summat

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww, my poor Max! 

I woke him up this morning to get a look and he was keeping one eye completely closed. I have got him out in his ball and he seems his usual self. I will try and get him to the vets today, although I am in uni all day, so will clean it with warm water again.

Is it ok to clean it with salty water??

x


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry to hear you pet as a sore eye , a trip to vets , and plenty of tlc and i can see, well hope it better


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Awww, my poor Max!
> 
> I woke him up this morning to get a look and he was keeping one eye completely closed. I have got him out in his ball and he seems his usual self. I will try and get him to the vets today, although I am in uni all day, so will clean it with warm water again.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put salt water near an eye just incase it causes further irritation 

The blood that you saw, was it surrounding the eye?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

You know when you wake up in the morning and you have "sleep" in your eyes??

Thats what Max had...bloodied sleep in his eye. I did what you suggested with the sticky eye and used cold tea and it seemed to work quite well so I shall repeat today!!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I know that when i was new to keeping rodents, i thought the red stuff around the eyes was blood, but our vets explained that it wasn't. Can't remember what it's called though


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it's mucus, I know that my rats get it roudn their eyes just after they wake up and round their nose if they've been sneezing a lot. Take him to the vet if it continues to look sore though, just to be safe 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im sure max will be fine your doing everything right

Might be an allergic reaction???

have you put any nex toys in the cage or used any new bedding??
xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

The only thing new that Max has received in the last week or so, is his crittertrail cage, which he seems to really love.

He has always slept alot and still appears to do so. He has the same sawdust, same sand, same food, same toys etc. 

I shall be keeping an eye on him anyway...his eye seems to be better.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope he continues to improve for you


----------

